# Steetley Magnesite Appears in a Music Video for the Futureheads...



## Krypton (Dec 28, 2010)

The Futureheads, an Indie Rock Band used Steetley to set the scene for their latest single, released earlier this month. Wonder who they got permission off 

Quite a catchy song actually...

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHNpS-pnH-M[/nomedia]

Not sure if you can embed videos into posts using html, i tried but couldnt get it to work...

K


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 31, 2011)

tis a popular place lol - no junkies or security, they were lucky


----------



## Krypton (Feb 1, 2011)

Theyve been fined i think


----------



## RichardB (Feb 1, 2011)

Worse than that, they've been blasted!

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/...tureheads_blasted_for_illegal_video_1_2893795



> eyesore


----------

